# Kreg Router Table



## harvest (Nov 7, 2012)

Does anyone on here own a Kreg router table setup? The full size one on the taller stand. Looking to buy a router table and been looking at this one. I'm guessing it's good I have some of there other products as well but would like to hear from others.


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

harvest said:


> Does anyone on here own a Kreg router table setup? The full size one on the taller stand. Looking to buy a router table and been looking at this one. I'm guessing it's good I have some of there other products as well but would like to hear from others.


 
Hi - I looked at the Kreg but passed on it because I didn't like the fence. The fence ALWAYS clamps down parallel to the miter slot. I know they use it as a selling point but I almost never need it to do that and on many occasions, I don't want it to. Looked like a "feature" I could do without. 

Here's one I wish I would have bought, I ended up modifying the one I did buy to where it's almost identical. Pretty well thought out but I'm not wild about the Lexan plate. Inserts aren't easy to make for them. 

http://www.rt1000.com/id53.html
:smile:


----------



## ShayneS (8 mo ago)

harvest said:


> Does anyone on here own a Kreg router table setup? The full size one on the taller stand. Looking to buy a router table and been looking at this one. I'm guessing it's good I have some of there other products as well but would like to hear from others.


I have one and I honestly would stay away from it. The fence design is complete garbage. It won’t hold alignment when locking down and you are forced to mess with it over and over to lock it into the position you want. Not only that, the 4 bolts that hold the fence on the right side are case harden going into 4, yes 4 threads on soft aluminum. Nothing can go wrong there right. After spending over 600$ on this table setup I am holding my fence down with clamps. I’m in the market for a new fence as we speak. I forgot to mention, this is only the second project I’ve used it for. I also have the Kreg lift and so far it works well.


----------

